# Should I skip the Christmas Tree this year?



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey all, I have a 13 week old GSD and I'm wondering if I should skip the Christmas Tree this year? He is generally well behaved, though at times is hard to distract from things he shouldn't chew. My wife is home with him during the day with my 3 year old son, which is a challenge all its own. I'm thinking adding a Christmas Tree would be too temping, and he'd drive her crazy trying to get into it.

If i were home during the day to help out, I don't think it would be a problem.

Thoughts? What have your experiences been with a tree and a puppy?

The tree is a fake by the way.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I've only had a tree once with animals in the house and it was a disaster. I currently have two parrots, a cat and my Kyleigh ... a tree? NOPE, not gonna happen!!!

And you have a male ... forget eating it ... will he see it as his indoor bathroom LMAO!!!

Lots of people on here have trees and dogs / puppies and have had no problems. 

I think a lot of it is how you are going to approach it, and how you are going to stop him if he's super interested! 

Every dog is different! Some won't care, other's will want to destroy it!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I've always had live trees with all my pets. The cats seem to like to sleep under the tree and when kittens try to climb it. They all learned eventually they couldn't climb it. As for puppies, I only let a pup have access to the room with the tree when I'm in the room. After they have become adults I've had no problems with male or female dogs. I do make it a practice not to put any edible presents under the tree prior to Christmas morning though to avoid any smelling temptations.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

We actually have never had a problem with Jager against a tree. That first year we just worked at making sure he understood that the tree was off limits, and if we couldn't keep an eye on him then he was in his crate or another room away from the tree. Now he seems to understand that trees in the house are not his and he genenrally doesn't pay any attention to them. 

Now my cat...she's another story!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

The only problem we have ever had was wagging tails that send ornaments flying!


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.. this leads me to another question..

Would it be better, easier, to teach him the tree is off limits NOW as a pup.. or a year or two from now when he's older and not as interested in chewing everything?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

IMHO it depends on your pup. You can certainly teach him now. I always beleive in training a dog from the second it walks into your house ... these are the rules, boundaries, etc. You just might not be overly successful because of his age! He's a baby ... LOL ... and it might be a constant battle. 

Kyleigh is freaking smart. I had sit, stay, wait, heel, come, down, leave it, drop it, on and off down pat by 6 months. The ONLY thing I couldn't get to work ... toilet paper. She was OBSESSED with TP until she was about a year old ... and then for some reason, that switch went off and she no longer card. 

It might be a test of will power between you and the pup, or he might not care at all!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Peter. said:


> Thanks for the comments.. this leads me to another question..
> 
> *Would it be better, easier, to teach him the tree is off limits NOW as a pup..* or a year or two from now when he's older and not as interested in chewing everything?


Absolutely! I have always had animals & Christmas trees, cats are definately the worst for playing with ornaments. Wagging tails knock lower ornaments off leaving those open for chewing but I never had a pup/dog try to chew the tree. I usually don't put anything very low. Usually always found someone curled up sleeping under the tree.
These days we have a small fiberoptic tree in the window. This picture is from last year with our newest addition, Mr Magoo aka Goo.
Opps picture didn't come thru


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have always had a tree in the house with the animals. I have a live tree and never had a problem, not even with my males.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

There you go ... you're getting lots of positive answers!!!!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Hopefully this worked.


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

I suppose we could just try it out, and if it becomes too much a problem, just move it into another room, or take it down!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

My husband and I had the same concern with our 6 month old (we have a fake tree also). We decided that we were going to put it up anyways and just teach him as if it were just another piece of furniture that isn't to be chewed on, which I believe is easier to begin when they're young. It's been up since thanksgiving(undecorated at first and now decorated) and he hasn't done much more than gone up and sniffed it a few times and walked away. That being said, he is always supervised and I wouldn't let it get beyond a sniff. I mean we think of it as a tree but considering it is fake and does not have the scent of 'outside' and such I can't imagine that it's more interesting than say an end table or a coat rack to my pup. As someone else said I'm more concerned about his wagging tail but we've learned after the coffee table has been cleared off a few times  Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I put an ex-pen around mine if there's a puppy


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Peter, I love the picture and the caption, it should be your Christmas 
card  
I'm facing the same dilemma. My pup last year was about 9-10 weeks old when we had our Christmas tree up and he barely fit under the tree, now he is a very active 13 month old and we'll have to see how it goes.

I guess I'm going to chalk it up as an opportunity to do some training.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Peter. said:


> Thanks for the comments.. this leads me to another question..
> 
> Would it be better, easier, to teach him the tree is off limits NOW as a pup.. or a year or two from now when he's older and not as interested in chewing everything?


The more you can teach at a young age the better. They can learn to leave stuff alone. I just put the breakable ornaments higher up on the tree and the wooden and cloth ornaments lower so the tail can't do much damage. You really have to keep an eye on the puppy until it learns though and don't put ice cycle tinsel on your tree because eating those shiny strings of stuff can cause real trouble and even death.


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Peter, I love the picture and the caption, it should be your Christmas
> card


haha.. thanks!



Liesje said:


> I put an ex-pen around mine if there's a puppy


Not a bad idea! We have one, but then we wouldn't have anywhere to stash him if we needed a break from constant supervision.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We just made a box (you can make one to look like a present even). I don't have any recent pictures of one because the dogs don't go in the room with the tree right now.
Oh gosh no time to find a picture but imagine a 2 foot high plywood box to set the tree stand on. Allows you to get a shorter tree also and have it look good. you can also permenantly set a train to go around the tree on the lid.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

We have always had a real Christmas tree while raising 3 kids and multiple pups/dogs and cats. As Pyratemom said, the unbreakable ornaments go on the bottom and tinsel icycles are a no-no. One thing we always do is tie the tree to a couple of eyelets permanently screwed in the doorframe and window right in the corner where the tree sits. We use clear fishing line, nothing shows and the tree is safe from accidental knockdowns.


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> imagine a 2 foot high plywood box to set the tree stand on. Allows you to get a shorter tree also and have it look good. you can also permenantly set a train to go around the tree on the lid.


That's a neat idea.. though can't help to think my dog would be thinking..
"Why chew the tree, when I can chase a toy train!"

haha


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We modified Christmas. We got a 4' tree and set it up on our entertainment center!


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> We modified Christmas. We got a 4' tree and set it up on our entertainment center!


Too funny


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Peter. said:


> That's a neat idea.. though can't help to think my dog would be thinking..
> "Why chew the tree, when I can chase a toy train!"
> 
> haha


Yeah, you can forgo the train.....But being a native Baltimorean, ya gotta have a Christmas Garden  Ah well, no we havn't for years.....but the tree on the box worked really well for us. an easy enough project and you can hide your wires, anchor down the stand etc. 

We've never missed a tree....too magical for the kids! [and they still talk about the various "falling down" events with the tree....a fun childhood memory for them [we always had tree catastrophes until the year we got the heavy stand with the spike in the middle then they were history]


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Works just fine


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm a firm believer that the puppy molds to your life not you to the puppy's?
If the hassle is not worth it then maybe a small tree on a large table?


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> We modified Christmas. We got a 4' tree and set it up on our entertainment center!


Ok what they said!
Also three years old is a magical time for a child and Christmas there should never be a question of tree or no tree!


----------



## dakotaandhearts (Feb 28, 2012)

I have always used real trees. I hang the fragile ornaments up high and leave soft ornaments and tinsile near the bottom to avoid the wagging tail issue!


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

Maggies Dad said:


> three years old is a magical time for a child and Christmas there should never be a question of tree or no tree!


No I agree.. my post should have read, should I skip putting up our BIG tree in it's normal spot.. and put up the smaller one in a different room.

Sorry kids.. 
NO TREE: the puppy will chew it.
NO SANTA: the puppy will bite him.
NO PRESENTS: the puppy will eat them.
NO SNOWMAN: the puppy will bark at him.

.. but ..

If you're good.. you can pet the puppy while he's sleeping!

haha.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Or you can hang the tree like a regular hanging plant. This is my Mama Xmas Tree - hangs in the bedroom & has Hawaiian theme (her favorite). If the cats are atop the dresser & reach for the tree, it sways just enough to make them pull back. Works the same for the dog. This was a 6-ft tree, so we didn't have to have a tiny tree just cause of the critters.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

(Easier to see daytime view...)


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

robk said:


> The only problem we have ever had was wagging tails that send ornaments flying!


this was our only problem as well. I would recommend not using tinsel though. It tends to static cling to the dogs when they walk by. It gets wrapped around their toes too and I worry about them eating it.
Plus, it gums up the vacuum and my poor vacuum has enough problems as it is...


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you are planning on having a tree when the dog is older, I would get the tree when the dog is young too. Perhaps during the day block off the area where the tree is and let the dog be by the tree when you get home. We have never had any problems. I am a little concerned about our newest member trying to mark it though.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I remember one year someone gave me a fake tree and to save money since I had to buy gifts for my six kids I put it up, but it was'nt sturdy enough and everytime my dog would wag her tail to close, the whole tree would fall over. lol what fun, lost a few bulbs that year.


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

vicky2200 said:


> Perhaps during the day block off the area where the tree is and let the dog be by the tree when you get home.


I'm thinking i'm going to try this first.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

He is so adorable.. I would set it up but just like with anything with this age pup, you will have to watch him constantly. Good time to work on the "leave it" command.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD marks now so that would be an issue. We live in the forest and he has all firs to himself. How crazy it must be for him to find a tree in the house that he cannot mark.
The tree will be behind an X-pen for sure, at least when we cannot watch him very closely. And there won't be any ornaments, lights or anything below three feet. So we will have to get a tall one this year.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've always had christmas trees up with all of mine too. I've had both real and fake. Last year my GSD was about 15 weeks for Christmas and there were no issues. The cats are my problem They love climbing the tree and its more of an issue with the real trees. None of my male dogs have ever tried to pee on the tree...I thought that was going to be a problem one time, but I was wrong. This year I put the tree(fake) up on Thanksgiving with no ornaments and it hasn't been climbed or knocked down yet. I will add the ornaments in the next couple days. I do not nor do I recommend any garland or tinsel, if the dog eats it, it can be a problem(healthwise). As long as there are small kids in the house, a Christmas tree is a must


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm concerned with the wires.. aside from a few ornaments, the tree is mostly covered with lights. Never done tinsel or garland.. so no loss there


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I was wondering the same question...My girl is my first GSD and this is her first Christmas.. she is 7 months old. My husband and I decided to get a tree because its not Christmas without one. So will see what kind of disaster will happen I think it will be fun to watch I am expecting a lot of barking at first, sniffing second, and then I will be chasing the dog after the ornaments..., I am getting my video camera ready because moments like this only happen once, should be fun


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Draven is 18wks now and I put up the base of our tree. He goes over to it and say leave it and for the most part he does 
Our 2yr old cat on the other hand..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL so much easier to train a dog than a cat!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I fully expected Spirit would demolish the Christmas tree, he's 8 months old. Turns out he could care less about the tree. But the kitty...the kitty loves to hide behind the tree which totally drives Spirit crazy.

Really though. no where near as bad as I expected


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok.. I put it up this morning with my boys while the pup and wife are at puppy class.. I should no very soon how bad it will be.. haha


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

So far so good.. we'll see how he acts once his puppy class exhaustion wears off.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

He looks like he's going to be just fine. They do like to surprise us sometimes.

Spirit is over-the-top ball obsessed. I thought for sure he'd be after the 50 some balls on the Christmas tree LOL ... nope. Go figure.


----------

